# How to drink less in 2012



## care4sober (Feb 16, 2012)

How do you plan to reduce drinking alcohol this 2012?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't drink. My husband has an ocassional beer here and there, but he rarely drinks as well.

If someone has an issue with alcohol, finding an AA group with the support of others can help. My father was an alcoholic and quit through an in treatment program, then moved onto an AA program. He's old now and no longer needs the meetings, but quitting his alcoholism turned into gambling. He replaced on addiction for another. Some people need the support of others if there if there is a real problem.

My brother and I did not take any traits of our parents. My husband is very grateful for this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

care4sober said:


> How do you plan to reduce drinking alcohol this 2012?


By smoking more weed.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, Mr. K.....tsk tsk!!!

I will no longer be drinking on the weekdays. For awhile, H and I were having at least one drink a day. I find that too much!


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't.

Your welcome.


----------



## NotSoSureYet (Nov 10, 2011)

My stbxH finally realized that he was drinking too much when it broke his family apart. He is on a path of trying to bring us back together. Only he could be the one to make that choice to change though. So far, he's doing a pretty good job of keeping alcohol to a minimum. 

I wish more people would realize what they've got before it's too late. If something is causing grief to your loved ones, it's probably time to get it in check.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I only drink in the summer months. pretty much dry all winter.

case of beer a week in the summer to 1 case of beer lasting all winter.

been that way my whole life just don't have a taste for it when its cold out.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

We have a trip to Hawaii planned in April so have cut out the booze during the week to help us lose weight - we were often having one or two drinks together every evening. So now it's just on weekends if we have anything going on. I have also switched to wine instead of the hard stuff (love my spiced rum) most of the time, and when beer drinking season starts I plan to drink one beer then one glass of water before I have another. I also cut my wine with sparkling water at least half and half now


----------



## DoingLife (Dec 12, 2011)

I started going through a case a beer (plus) a week at home plus whatever I consumed when going out. Having the beer at home became a habit. Decided to ban beer from the house, and now I don't even drink when I go out. I've been hitting the gym pretty hard and wasn't seeing the results I expected. After cutting the beer down to a minimum, the results are a lot better....


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

I started drinking a lot because of marriage issues. When I told my wife who is a non-drinker that I was going to stop drinking and go to A.A, she kinda laughed. I was still functional and I was much nicer after a few glasses of wine. She would rather me drink... I think! So I've been on and off with the wine. My wife thought I was going to A.A to get away from her... Some truth there... So now I do my best to not drink the whole bottle of wine in the evening. It was giving me a big belly.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

Already Gone said:


> I started drinking a lot because of marriage issues. When I told my wife who is a non-drinker that I was going to stop drinking and go to A.A, she kinda laughed. I was still functional and I was much nicer after a few glasses of wine. She would rather me drink... I think! So I've been on and off with the wine. My wife thought I was going to A.A to get away from her... Some truth there... So now I do my best to not drink the whole bottle of wine in the evening. It was giving me a big belly.


So.. you made a resolution to stop drinking and go to AA. 

In response to this, your wife

1) kind of laughed
2) suggested that you are much nicer after a few glasses of win
3) discouraged you from going to AA and told you she prefers that you drink 
4) suggested that you were going to AA to get away from her, not to actually quit drinking to which you agree somewhat?

I'd like to make a few of my own suggestions if you don't mind

1) your wife really doesn't care all that much about you if she'd rather you continue drinking and discourages you taking steps to eliminate that unhealthy lifestyle habit

2) if you are in fact nicer when you drink, you need to delve more into what makes you "not so nice" when you don't drink rather than simply avoid it by.. um.. drinking a lot every night.

3) If you agree with your wife's suggestion that you are going to AA mostly to get away from her, then are you even serious about quitting drinking in the first place or is this all some sort of ruse to avoid your marital problems by finding a respectable reason to get out of the house? In which case you need to work on your marriage problems along with your "not so nice" problems which are most likely very interconnected. 

Drinking "less than a full bottle of wine" per night rather than a full bottle (or more) isn't the answer.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

duplicate post my apologies.

Have a nice day


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

hisfac said:


> So.. you made a resolution to stop drinking and go to AA.
> 
> In response to this, your wife
> 
> ...


You're right about that. 

I didn't feel good about myself by having 3-4 glasses of wine while playing Chutes and Ladders with my daughter.
I can play games better without the wine.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

Already Gone said:


> You're right about that.
> 
> I didn't feel good about myself by having 3-4 glasses of wine while playing Chutes and Ladders with my daughter.
> I can play games better without the wine.


You'll probably win more often too.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, getting gluten out of my body hindered some of my drinking.

I'm not a drinker but I enjoy a bottle of wine during the week 

Found that Barefoot Wine is gluten free! yay!

I wish Hubs would curtail his drinking....it's never a problem for his behaviour or attitude or working, etc, but I worry for his health as he ages. He knows how I feel, so no need to talk more about it...and he has cut his drinking by a 1/3, but he's just not ready to give it up more and that's ok.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Barefoot?

and you live in California?

Truly an enigma, you are.


----------



## care4sober (Feb 16, 2012)

Here are some tips: 

1. Quench your thirst first before you take any alcoholic drink. The reason is that you will drink more alcohol if you are thirsty.
2. Ensure your stomach is full before or while drinking. You will drink more if you are hungry. 
3. Avoid salty foods while drinking. It will make you feel thirsty and make you drink more than you planned.
4. Avoid drinking on rounds or shouts because you will be pressured to drink more. If you drink, it should be at your own controlled pace.


----------



## care4sober (Feb 16, 2012)

More tips on how to drink less this year:
1. Stress less. The more stressed you are, the higher is your chance of turning to alcohol to relieve your stress.
2. Don't drink alone. 
3. Don't store alcoholic beverages at home.
4. Seek help if you think you can't quit by yourself and trust God that He will pull you through.
Have a sober year everyone!


----------

